

Bootstrapping a Software Company - porter
http://www.klhess.com/sef_spch.html

======
felipe
This comes from the author of this fantastic book, highly recommended:
[http://www.amazon.com/Bootstrap-Lessons-Learned-Building-
Suc...](http://www.amazon.com/Bootstrap-Lessons-Learned-Building-
Successful/dp/0971187304/)

